# WESTMINSTER 2010



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's that time again, so start making plans. In 2010, the Toy Group will be judged on MONDAY, Feb. 15, not Tuesday. Hope everyone can still make it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wish I could go!:Cry:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If Dawna will go, I will go!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

are any of our forum Havs competing?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmmm. I keep saying I am going one of these year's, I will have to see how things go the rest of this year first but maybe.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I am going to try to coincide to be on the east coast that week.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's always been easy for me, because Tuesday was Hav judging, and my day off. I can already feel a headache coming on for that Monday. :evil:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll have to wait till we get closer to see how bad my work schedule is. Monday is a good day, maybe I can make it a long weekend in NYC with DH. It was alot of fun last year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Michelle - you know that you can count me in!!!! I will be there! Yes, I too have Tuesdays off, but that week - I am taking off MOnday - and maybe Tuesday too!!!! 
Any idea yet, what time they are showing?? That year they showed at 8am was a killer!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No times posted yet. I hope it is later like last year.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMM
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know! I just got my golden packet in the mail and was feeling wistful but I don't have anyone to show this year. Bummer! Hey, maybe I'll swing the trip out there just because! Consider me a strong maybe. If Dawna and Melissa go, I'll go. No pressure Dawna.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

This makes me miss my mama. While we never went to Westminster, mama loved watching it on TV. In Feb 2008 she was in the hospital and was terminal. She was in a wonderful palliative care unit that was set up so we could be there with her as much as we wanted. I had traveled back home and was staying there round the clock and my sister was there most of the time as well. By the time the show was on, mom was pretty much in a coma, but my sister and I sat on either side of the bed, wrapped in our fuzzy blankets and holding her hands as we watched together with mom for one last time.

RIP mam, and I'll lift a glass and toast you all as I watch this year...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a great time last year, and the year before at Westminster. It's like a playdate for Hav humoms (and dads). Anyone in the NYC area who can't make it to Westminster, think about going to the GNYHC Specialty the Saturday before the show.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Sally, that's sweet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, that's such a nice remembrance of your mom at such a difficult time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I know! I just got my golden packet in the mail and was feeling wistful but I don't have anyone to show this year. Bummer! Hey, maybe I'll swing the trip out there just because! Consider me a strong maybe. If Dawna and Melissa go, I'll go. No pressure Dawna.


You have to come to see me! Oh and Hitchcock too, I guess.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you all...Mama was 83 when she passed away. We knew it was coming, but it was still difficult. The staff and set up of the palliative care unit made it so much easier than it would have been in a traditional hospital setting. I cannot say enough good things about this type of care and the wonderful people that staff these units.

And now back on topic, Westminster....sounds like y'all that are going well have a great time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I doubt I can go, DH will be in Colorado skiing that week. If I have the week wrong, I'll see what I can do. 

What hotel does everyone stay in?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Lina, SPILL!!!! Hitch might compete??? I would just love that!! The last two years we have had someone to cheer for - so this coming year, if Hitch is the guy - I am there!!!! 
Michele - please give me more info about the Saturday event. I might take a train in for that too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HMMMMMMM again
Carole


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sadly, that's President's weekend so I will just be getting back into town that night :Cry: I bet Alan would love some company, though, if anyone wants to visit him and Guapo!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Anne, most of us travel in for the day, so we don't stay at a hotel. There is the Hotel Pennsylvania across the street from the arena. It's a fun day, with lots of Havs and so many other beautiful dogs. And then there's lunch...

Laurie, the GNYHC will hold a Specialty on Saturday. Last year was a lot of fun. I'll keep you posted and I'm sure Allison will post the info here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hitch is neutered, so he won't be competing. LOL! I think its the privilege of getting to whelp him and keep him the first few months of his life that initiated the invitation. 

Carolina, you bet! I'd make sure that would happen too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know Ann, you and your family can travel out to see me and we will watch it on TV! lol
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Laurie. Poor Hitch has no balls so he can't compete... but Kimberly is right, I was hoping seeing him would entice her to come.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Carole! I think I could get to NY faster!!! And I love to shop there so that's a bonus. Maybe my friend will have moved back there by then...

Where is the show held?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, Madison Square Garden.

Carolina, that's a HUGE tug/enticement!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:becky::bounce: I AM SO EXCITED!!!!

I have decided that I am going to come into NYC via train Saturday and stay through Monday!!! 

Michelle where is the specialty held?? Is it something that I can get to easily from the PA hotel?? 

Since I did not get a vacation this year - I decided I am entitled. This way maybe i can visit with all the people flying in, and the pups who live in NYC!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, the Specialty will be held in the Hotel Pennsylvania, which is right across from MSG. It's a fun day, because the clubs will all run specialties that day. Our club will usually have a short meeting after the specialty. They have lots of things going on, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh that is so great!!! I am going to book my rooms on Monday. I might even stay till Tuesday. I am so excited!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great! I can meet you for the Specialty on Saturday. GNYHC will be posting more info soon and I am sure Allison will let us all know the details. They have lots of things going on that weekend. If you have trouble getting a room there, give me a holler.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! I will try to make them tomorrow - I would love to go to the specialty with you, and then I am sure I will see you again on Monday!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo - room reservations are made!!!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*Westminster 2010*

Hi Laurie and everyone!
I hadn't been on the Forum since right before the Nationals in Chicago.... shame on me.... I was crazy busy at work, we opened a new property (hotel) and the Westin in Guatemala city had it's 50 year aniversary, I was in charge of all the festivities and it was crazy, lots of fun and wonderful rememberances (for those who started back then). Ok, now back to Westminster!! I'm going for the first time and I'm soooo excited!! Dana put me in touch with Laurie and she's been very kind explaining how the whole thing works. I haven't gotten tickets yet, where are yours Laurie? I read there are some ringside for Monday, but nobody answers the phone at the number that's in the website. I get inito NY Saturday evening, so I'll miss the specialty...  I hope to see some of you! I met with some wonderful members in Chicago as well, and I promised to post photos, which I haven't done... sorry...... 
I'm sooo excited!!!

Ana


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, are you staying for the entire show on Monday or just getting general admission tickets? Depending on the time of the specialty on Saturday, I will have to adjust my day. I work on Saturday, so if it is early like last year, I will leave after the specialty to go to work in the afternoon.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Well have fun everyone unfortunately i will be in Seatle :0(. But I will be going to the Nationals!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle - I def wanted to make the specialty so I am coming in on Saturday, and staying at the Pennsylvania Hotel. So I am sure they will put my luggage away until I can check in later in the day. I even added Tuesday so will be there until Wednesday AM. I have specific dinner plans with Madeline's (my HRI mill girl), daddy on Sunday night, but other than that I will have lots of free time! Once you know when the specialty is, let me know. 
Ana - our seats are in the 200 section (I think 221??) but most likely when the Havs show on MOnday, we will stand around the ring - but our seats are there for us if we need them, and are for the big shows. 
I am getting excited!! I just hope that this dead cold snap ends and it isnt too cold!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Laurie, are you staying for the entire show on Monday or just getting general admission tickets?


I'm sorry to keep asking, but I'm still a bit confused. I intend on buying general admission tickets for both Mon. and Tues and hope to be able to stand by the ring for the breed judging. From Michelle's mail, should I assume a general admission ticket is also good for groups, and BIS? thanks so much!
Oh, and also, for the breed show at the garden, do you just walk and stand by the ring, or do you have to show something...? Can you get into the grooming area somehow? 
thanks!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks Laurie! I read your response after posting. I saw yesterday and there were seats in the 200 section as well. If I don't get a reserved seat, can I still get into the "big shows"? (which mean the group shows?? not sure...) I'll be going with my cousin and her 4 little girls, so she's not very eager on getting reserved seats, especially when her 6-year old won't sit all day. I'm still not sure what to get... If I can see the groups (is that what you mean by big shows?) with the general admission ticket, I'll just get that I think and grab a seat early I think.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ana,
I have not stayed for the Group or the big show, but I do believe you are correct. As long as you get there early with the general admission ticket you should be able to get a decent seat. 
So you are able to walk around for all the breed shows, but would suspect for the group and big show you must be seated. 

Goodness, you are in for an interesting two days with 4 little girls along. Be sure to tell your cousin that it gets VERY CROWDED in the benching area & very hot!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ana, General admission seats are located in certain sections and are on a first come/first served basis. You go to that section and pick a seat and you can stay there all day. We always stand ringside for breed judging. For group judging at night, you have to be seated. You can go in to the grooming and benching area all day. There are also vendors in those areas. As Laurie said, it gets VERY crowded and HOT. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks so much girls, got it.  I'll be going around all day long, and grab a seat for groups. We can go into the grooming section as well! yeeeeey!! I look forward to meeting you too! I have a Blackberry phone in case someone else does, we can chat (that's the feature I love the most, free chatting with other BB phones no matter where the phones are or are from), my PIN is 21324FCB. When the date's closer, I'll ask for hotels and your full names so I can call you and tell you my room # as well, with all those people I want to make sure I do get to meet you.
Can't wait!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats great Ana - I have a blackberry but have no idea how to chat on it, you can always just send me an email and I will get it right away. I hope that we can get a list of who is going so when we run into each other, it will help!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Getting really excited about this. Being a California native, planning what I'll wear is quite a task. I'm sort of afraid of the cold, especially since I've been reading all about it from friends on FB.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont be afraid of the cold - it is really a nice change. Since you are across the street from the Garden - you just need to cross the street to be back inside, and there are plenty of taxi's to keep us out of the cold - it will be fun!! 

Has anyone seen yet the actual schedule when each breed is showing? I have not found it yet and wonder if it has been listed yet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The schedule is posted. As of today, Havs are showing at 2:15pm. Now we can make our plans and hope they don't change the time at the last minute.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yahoo - that is a great time!! 

Do you have a time for your specialty yet?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No time for the specialty, but last year it was at 9am on Sat. I emailed GNYHC to see if I could get a time. I'll keep you posted.

I like that time, too. Like last year, we can do all the _stuff_ early, have a nice lunch, and then watch HAVS!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Michele, did you mean that you will not be there on Saturday? I am going to be there all by myself???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Not at all, Laurie. I will be there. They just haven't posted a time for it yet. Also, check the extended forecast, and it is predicted to be in the mid 30's and clear for Westminster.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds good!! Alisont told me that she expects the Havs to show at around 12:30. I will try to get into the City at around 11 - and I will come right to the specialty and look for you!!! I cannot wait!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That sounds great. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't go, but I see that an hour of it will be on CNBC that evening, or 2 hours of it on USA Network, the same night (15th). I set my recorder in hopes that they show the Havs.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Mild 30'2. Is there such a thing? Laurie won't be be frozen just walking across the street to MSG?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Revised forecast for Westminster - Sat/Sun sunny, mid 30's. Monday, snow showers.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Irnfit. Wonder what a snow shower is? This does relieve my mind for my Sunday arrival.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

danak said:


> Thanks Irnfit. Wonder what a snow shower is? This does relieve my mind for my Sunday arrival.


Hav a great time! Wish I could go too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dana, make sure you bring lots and lots of blankets. You'll also need a raccoon fur hat and oven mitts for your hands - they're the best for keeping warm. Get red, that way they'll spot you if you get lost in the blizzard. For shoes, I'd definitely recommend you wear snowshoes as the snow piled up in the street can be a huge challenge to navigate. Of course, if all the reindeer and sled dogs are in the way, you'll have to hike to the hotel from some other point. Good luck, my friend! I'll be thinking of you! 

Take pictures you guys !!!!!!!! LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

danak said:


> Thanks Irnfit. Wonder what a snow shower is? This does relieve my mind for my Sunday arrival.


Well, a snow shower is just like a rain shower, only snow. Probably no accumulation on the ground, unlike today. We have 6" of snow and the worst of the storm is supposed to hit after 2pm and last until 6am Thursday.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irishnproud2b said:


> I can't go, but I see that an hour of it will be on CNBC that evening, or 2 hours of it on USA Network, the same night (15th). I set my recorder in hopes that they show the Havs.


The televised show is the groups only, not the breed judging. However, you can see video on the breed judging from your computer at the westminster KC web site within a couple of hours typically after they show in the ring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are too funny! Dana, we will survive - I promise  
Although I hope after our 20 inches of snow today that I can dig my way out to even get to NY :smow::smow:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This is crazy! Why am I sitting home while I could be going to the Big Show? Dana could help me with my way around town and I could help her with her way around in the snow!

I'm right on the way Dana, just stop half way to NYC and there I am waiting!

Beverly


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that information. Since it's live, though, and I work, I may miss it altogether


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

who is going on Monday? I would love to be able to see the judging.
Is there a meeting place


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going on Monday and so is Laurie. We haven't set up a meeting time or place yet. I guess we should do that, so anyone who is going, sign in so we can set up a time and place to meet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dana and I will be there on Monday am at 8am, we are going to do the benching early, before it gets too busy. The Havs show at 2:15 I believe, and I can promise that we will all be somewhere on the floor around the ring!! Michele, I believe that you have my cell# so be sure to call me when you come, Kordelia, I think you do too - right? If not, pm or email me and I will give it to you so we can meet up.

Cant wait!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh Beverly, I have a non stop, I'm afraid without it I might spend the time someplace else. Meet me, we can do it, although I haven't been to NY since just after Lady Liberty went up.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Blankets, raccoon hat and red snowshoes, ok Marj. I'm so glad you're out there to take such good care of me. 
Sounds like I might need a GPS too. 
My forum friends are gracious if nothing else. 
Huuum, now where the hell do I get snowshoes in Calif.?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was planning on getting into the city about 9am, so I can meet you inside somewhere. I can call you when I get there. I have to recheck the train schedule.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((Dana))) These hugs will keep you warm, don't you worry.  HAV FUN everybody!!! I am so excited because we finally, FINALLY, got Animal Planet, Nat'l Geo channels and then some, so I've got the show recorded on my PVR. Wave to all the cameras you see there so we'll know if it's a Forum member we're looking at. Better yet......... wear red boas! :biggrin1:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I got Animal planet too...do you guys think I can sit here in sweden and watch all your fun?????
Please, please take a lot of pics and let ut "be there" with you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> (((Dana))) These hugs will keep you warm, don't you worry.  HAV FUN everybody!!! I am so excited because we finally, FINALLY, got Animal Planet, Nat'l Geo channels and then some, so I've got the show recorded on my PVR. Wave to all the cameras you see there so we'll know if it's a Forum member we're looking at. Better yet......... wear red boas! :biggrin1:


Marj, Westminster will be aired live on USA network not Animal Planet. Eukanuba is on Animal Planet.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok...No Westminister for me..This year. Who know what the future bring
Still...please, please take a lot of pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kathy. I did find the Westminster on t.v. and am recording it (I believe Tues. or Wed.), but can't remember which channel now. I missed the Eukanuba show as I didn't have Animal Planet at the time.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Thanks, Kathy. I did find the Westminster on t.v. and am recording it (I believe Tues. or Wed.), but can't remember which channel now. I missed the Eukanuba show as I didn't have Animal Planet at the time.


Marj,
Reset your recorder for Monday and Tuesday. The toy group will be aired live on Monday night only. Tuesday are the other breeds that didn't show on Monday and BIS.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy, but Westminster is being shown on Discovery and I've set the recorder for Monday night and again Tues. (though it says it's the same "episode", a repeat), so I hope I'm getting the right events!

Here's what I saw at the West. site: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/show/tv.html and they say that only USA and CNBC are airing the show, just as you said...

*Schedule

NIGHT 1:
Monday, February 15
Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding Groups
8-9 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network
9-11 p.m. (ET) live on CNBC

NIGHT 2:
Tuesday, February 16
Sporting, Working and Terrier Groups, Best In Show
8-11 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network

Breed judging highlight videos are available throughout the day on Monday and Tuesday on the Westminster Web site. These highlights will be available after the show, as well.*

Ay yi yi !! Better go check again and record with CNBC instead to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have fun everyone! I've been enjoying reading the news articles and hearing the comments about all the hustle and bustle over at the Hotel Penn. I'm sorry I'm not there this year. Have a fabulous time!

As for hitting the benching area early, it will be a lot less crowded, but for the breeds that don't show until later, I think they are allowed to show up anytime before 9am or 10am (can't remember the specific cut-off time for arrival), so it may be fairly empty. It will be a lot less hot and crowded though!

Dana, have a blast! Don't forget to check out the basement of the Hotel Penn tonight!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Have a blast guys!! I want to see lots of pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Marj,
Discovery and Animal Planet air Eukanuba, so you could watch that on Discovery channel since you get it.

Westminster will not be aired on those stations, only on USA and CNBC as they have on their web site.



marjrc said:


> Kathy, but Westminster is being shown on Discovery and I've set the recorder for Monday night and again Tues. (though it says it's the same "episode", a repeat), so I hope I'm getting the right events!
> 
> Here's what I saw at the West. site: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/show/tv.html and they say that only USA and CNBC are airing the show, just as you said...
> 
> ...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj, they re-run the Eukanuba show many times, so you can still catch it now is what Kathy is trying to say I believe. The Toys are first, so make sure you don't tune in an hour into it or you will miss them.

Everyone have a wonderful time at Westminster! I am so jealous, maybe I will make it another year. We will all be watching for you on TV!

Can anyone give any names of dogs that will be showing? I don't think I know of anyone.
If I _do _and I'm not aware of it, GOOD LUCK! Actually, good luck to everyone, and have fun and be safe! 

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj,

The Eukanuba show will be rebroadcast 2/21 at 2pm central time on Animal Planet.

I also highly recommend "Rescue Ink" a reality show about a bunch of inked up bikers that have come together in NY to fight animal abuse it's on National Geographic Channel along with Dog Town and Ceasar's Dog Whisperer.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Beverly! I've seen Rescue Ink a couple of times. I really love Dogtown! I'm recording all kinds of dog shows and the rest of the family is complaining there's no more room on the PVR!! LOL Now I just have to find the time to watch them. lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BOB = Sweepea
BOS = Rumors
AOM = Lacey, Desi, PJ


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Kathy!

Did SweetPea win a couple years ago?

I've been crushing on Rumor since Nationals. I was then lucky enough to see her at a couple of our local shows, which is VERY unusual!

Here's one of my favorite pics of here from Chicago.

Congratulations to all!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly, that's a GREAT shot of Rumor!! Gorgeous! I'm forgetting.... is Rumor a Bellatak dog or Ambler's ?? I feel like I should know this. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to Fuzzy Farm's Sweepea !


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Fuzzy Farm and to Rumor, and to the AOM winners!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Had a fun time with Laurie, Dana, and Jorge today.
My first time seeing Westminster.
The benching area was a hoot, though too many people and not enough dogs (havs).

Very relaxing to sit there and watch the dogs do their thing.
It really was all about the dogs.

A big thanks to Laurie for her expertise in the people management of this event.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually Marj Rumor is from Heartland Havanese with Kevin and Sandy McCabe and I believe co-owned by his handler, Wade.

I just really fell in love with her at Nationals and so I was really happy when they showed up at those local shows.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I believe this is a picture of Sweetpea from the Nationals in Richmond.
The cords are much softer than you would think.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, I could have sworn that is Sweepea's sister, Monica, especially since it looks like Steve is behind the dog. (Steve usually handles Monica and Alice usually handles Sweepea when both are in the ring.) However, I went to the Westminster site and it looks like a corded Hav with the same markings is the one they are saying is BOB. I didn't remember Sweepea having that much white on his coat.

ETA: I'm looking through old photos and he does have more white than I remember although his sister has a lot more than he does. I still think Beverly's photo may be Monica.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with Kimberly as Leslie and I were able to hold Monica at Eukanuba a few years ago. I thought sweetpea (love that name!) had the white in the front but not as much on the sides?

So far Westminster has seemed to just pick the favorites, I am hoping for some wild cards tonight! I just adored that maltese last night and was hoping he got a group placement! 

Ann- do we have a date in bed again?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Of course Amanda, I'm looking forward to it! LOL :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Beverly!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beverly, I am with you, I think Rumors is a very nice Havanese, she caught my eye the first time I saw her too.

In watching the video last night, the announcer mispronounced the breed name! <grin>

Oh, that is Monica Beverly, not Sweepea. Steve was wearing the blue jacket at national and shows her.

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am sure it was Steve showing her, as I spoke with him briefly. 
I'll give myself a few bops with the fish :fish:

Sorry for the confusion! I'm sure I have pictures of him _somewhere _oh this computer but hopefully those attending the actual event will be posting pictures soon!

I just get so excited! 
Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beverly, don't slap yourself in the head, easy mistake as they do look a lot alike, they are after all, littermates.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but if anyone new doesn't realize it, you can see the Havanese judging on the Westminster website. www.westminsterkennelclub.org then go to the yellow bar towards the top of the page and see videos, then click on 2010 Breed Video's Day1, then down to the Toy group and click on Havanese. I just wish there was a way you could tell who each entry was.

Does anyone know who the dog is with the blond woman dressed in a grey jacket and pants with about 5:50 left in the video, a white and light grey dog. Then also a white dog with black tipped ears with a woman in a grey jacket and grey skirt.

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I wonder why the corded havanese win at Westminster every year.  I just don't get the look and it did nothing for the dog (jmo).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beverly, the little grey/white bitch is Ch Peekaboos Shameless Shenanigans & Co. The breeder/owner/handler is Cindy Lisai from Vermont. She was finished at 6mos and is 14 mos now. She is just adorable and was kissing everyone back in the benching area. Kodi's sire is out of Peekaboos.

I don't remember who the other dog was. I was trying to read the # on the handler, but she had a comb over it.

I had a great vantage point. If you notice in the video some kids sitting on the floor as the dogs went around the ring, I was standing right behind them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we met Shenanigans at the fitchburg show too. That dog is a sweetheart.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Michele! She seemed to have a very "happy" attitude!

I sure hope to get there some year. Did Dana have a good time?

Beverly


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> Did SweetPea win a couple years ago?
> 
> ...


I love this photo. Those eyes are killer!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

BeverlyA said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but if anyone new doesn't realize it, you can see the Havanese judging on the Westminster website. www.westminsterkennelclub.org then go to the yellow bar towards the top of the page and see videos, then click on 2010 Breed Video's Day1, then down to the Toy group and click on Havanese. I just wish there was a way you could tell who each entry was.
> 
> Beverly


Beverly, thanks so much for this information. I'm one of the newbies that did not know that I could watch on there. OMG! Every stinkin' one of them is beautiful! I could never be a judge...they'd all take the prize! Love this breed!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Beverly, *the little grey/white bitch is Ch Peekaboos Shameless Shenanigans & Co. The breeder/owner/handler is Cindy Lisai from Vermont*. She was finished at 6mos and is 14 mos now. She is just adorable and was kissing everyone back in the benching area. Kodi's sire is out of Peekaboos.
> 
> I don't remember who the other dog was. I was trying to read the # on the handler, but she had a comb over it.
> 
> I had a great vantage point. If you notice in the video some kids sitting on the floor as the dogs went around the ring, I was standing right behind them.


Oh my goodness I love love love Shenanigans, she is such a sweetheart that loves to give kisses. There is a picture of her on my FB page that i just love.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Beverly, I could have sworn that is Sweepea's sister, Monica, especially since it looks like Steve is behind the dog. (Steve usually handles Monica and Alice usually handles Sweepea when both are in the ring.) However, I went to the Westminster site and it looks like a corded Hav with the same markings is the one they are saying is BOB. I didn't remember Sweepea having that much white on his coat.
> 
> ETA: I'm looking through old photos and he does have more white than I remember although his sister has a lot more than he does. I still think Beverly's photo may be Monica.


Yes Monica has a lot more white in the back, here is another picture I had from a show they were both at where you can see the difference.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Consider*

Kelly, I wish you well but please consider what your e-mail says about you.

* This is not an appropriate venue for you to vent against anyone.

* A puppy brought home in February of 2004 and returned in 2005 because
she didn't meet your expectations. Was there no bond in all that time?

* A puppy replacement received in 2005 in December and returned in the
summer of 2006. Same question.

We have a puppy who turned up with a defect not allowing him to be shown to a full championship. This happened because, even with all the health testing possible in sire and dam, it happens in this breed. No ones fault, but you know something, just try and get this puppy away from us. We love him and we loved him long before he was with us for 6 months or more.

We're going to stick with veteranarians, and we are so lucky to have them, who have said to us that his 'imperfection' so to speak is nothing compared to the fact that we have a wonderful, beautiful dog. Lucky us.

Godspeed,

Keeper's Mom


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

* This is not an appropriate venue for you to vent against anyone.

I'm not venting. I'm trying to protect prospective buyers from encountering the same fiasco I did with the McCabes. It's EXTREMELY financially & EMOTIONALLY taxing.

* A puppy brought home in February of 2004 and returned in 2005 because
she didn't meet your expectations. Was there no bond in all that time?

There was a lot of bond, but Kevin requested I return her so I could have something to show, which was one of my interests. He did NOT want me showing her. He also had a fantastic home for her. She was ready to run hunt tests (because of the field training she received), and he placed her in a hunting home. I already had a lab (from a diff. breeder) whom I purchased for similar interests, but she was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. I kept her, but she was a couch potato (NOT what I was looking for in the lab breed). I learn from my mistakes, and I don't have the type of housing situation to acquire 10 labs to meet the needs of hunting, obedience, family companion and showing. $1000 is a lot of money to pay for a dog who can't do what you purchased her to do. 

* A puppy replacement received in 2005 in December and returned in the
summer of 2006. Same question.

Same answer. I am very active with my dogs and they all live in the house. We hunt, swim, etc. $1000 (not to mention the time & money invested BOTH dogs' veterinary care and training), is a lot to pay for a dog who can't participate in physical activity, not to mention she was purchased for conformation showing.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

Buyer beware! 

They are super nice people prior to your purchase, but if things don't work out they get nasty. I have several emails from them demonstrating their unprofessional behavior and nastiness. Kevin also made it obvious during my initial meeting with him in Feb. 2004 that "a contract is only as good as the people who sign it." He went on to explain that even if we signed a contract, nothing can make them follow it, thus I was just as well off to "take his word." Looking back I wish I had a contract. It would stand up better in court and the statue of limitations is twice as long as they are for a verbal contract.
I've tallied up almost $5000 in losses from the 2 labs whom I raised, trained, and sent to field trainers, not to mention flights back and forth from SC to IA. It's an expensive mistake.
Every time I attempt to contact them it takes a min. of 1 week and several emails to get in touch with them. However, if you are prior to purchase I assume they are quick to reply to you! I have also had to email their friends, acquaintances in order to get a reply from the McCabes. When they finally reply it's the same story; they love telling me about how much money they lost in the dog show world & how many people "did them wrong." They are attempting to justify their behavior towards me. I explained to them that just because people treated them this way, it's not proper for them to treat others unethically.

It's frustrating, but at this point I'm writing it off as a loss and learning experience. I hope to help others, I would hate for anyone to go through what I've gone through. 

I know they have a big name in the Havanese breed, but it's time people are made aware of the McCabes true colors. It's an ethical and moral injustice to the labrador and havanese breed, not to mention the dog show world.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys,
Let's keep this contained to one thread. Posting on multiple threads is considered spamming, whether it is for a product or a post.

Ideally, in a land of free speech, there is a fine line between discussing a problem and attacking someone, so let's all be respectful and aim towards a positive resolution.

I'm sure the breeder in question will hear about this in no time flat, its a small community and will have a chance to respond, address, or mend the problem, but it will be much easier on all parties involved if we keep this contained to one discussion.

Thanks!
Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kellymcdaniel said:


> * This is not an appropriate venue for you to vent against anyone.
> 
> I'm not venting. I'm trying to protect prospective buyers from encountering the same fiasco I did with the McCabes. It's EXTREMELY financially & EMOTIONALLY taxing.
> 
> ...


Sorry Kelly, I don't agree with returning a dog simply because it wasn't a show dog. Shows where your priorities are.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, my priorities were to have a multi-purpose lab- THAT is what the McCabes advertised & THAT is what I paid for. If I wanted a house pet I would have saved $1000 and adopted from a shelter.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kellymcdaniel said:


> Yes, my priorities were to have a multi-purpose lab- THAT is what the McCabes advertised & THAT is what I paid for. If I wanted a house pet I would have saved $1000 and adopted from a shelter.


I think you need a reality check. No dog is guaranteed to be anything.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

Possibly, but either way I paid $1000 for a pup & right NOW I have nothing to show for it.

Kevin McCabe insisted I return the bitch, because he had a repeat breeding planned for later that year that he was really excited about. I listen and respect breeders, they know more than I do about their breeding. 

Different people have different priorities, mindsets, goals and expectations; some are higher than others. The lab I purchased was purchased for a PURPOSE, she was not purchased as a pet. I paid $1000 for a working dog, and that's what I wanted. IF the McCabes could NOT provide a multi-purpose working dog they should NOT have taken my money. As stated previously, if I wanted a pet I would have adopted from the shelter. If you are not familiar with working dogs, you will not understand the concept of purchasing an animal for a purpose, (ie. police dog, military dog, therapy dog, hunting dog, etc.).

The problem TODAY is they still have my $1000 and have no intentions of providing a pup! =)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dogs are not disposable items, you have unrealistic expectations of breeding.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

I think the McCabes have unrealistic expectations- such as taking money from someone and not sticking with their end of the "verbal agreement."

You're still missing the entire point which is as of right now they still have the monies I paid them for a pup, but they have not provided a pup as they promised in numerous emails.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The point is, you shouldn't have returned your dogs.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a little too late for that. So, as of NOW they STILL need to keep THEIR end of the agreement (verbal & email).


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Kelly since you are talking about Labs go to a Lab forum and get an attorney to help your cause or represent you if you have libeled anyone.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Why do we have dogs.... http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/why-do-we-have-dogs


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok thanks, I'll do that right now. 
They stopped breeding labs & are NOW breeding HAVANESE.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kellymcdaniel said:


> Possibly, but either way I paid $1000 for a pup & right NOW I have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Kevin McCabe insisted I return the bitch, because he had a repeat breeding planned for later that year that he was really excited about. I listen and respect breeders, they know more than I do about their breeding.
> 
> ...


Kelly, you are very lucky that you are in the dog world rather than the horse world. NO horse is guaranteed to be anything or DO anything beyond the day you purchase it. You can get the horse vetted out as thoroughly as you want before the purchase, an, of course, with a trained horse, you can try them to see if you think they will do the job you want them to do. But if you buy a young, untrained, horse, all bets are off. Hopefully things will go well, but if not, the breeder owes you NOTHING.

It's too bad that you didn't get a contract... I'm not sure what would possess you to pay $1000 for anything, living or not, without a signed agreement of terms. That said, other than conformation, your first pup from these people sounds like she was a great dog. I've never heard ANYONE guarantee that a puppy, for sure, would be a great conformation dog. Even when breeders keep a puppy to show for themselves they don't know that for sure.

And, yes, I do understand working animals. I have shown and trained horses for close to 40 years, and now have a young dog who has his first 2 titles and will likely finish two more in Sept.

I really hope YOU have learned something from all this, as I don't think the fault is all one-sided here. As several people have mentioned, animals are not disposable. If you are going to be a good veterinarian, this is VERY important for you to learn.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with you, and I'm familiar with the horse world (we've been taught pre-purchase exams, etc.). I also agree animals are not disposable, which is why Kevin assured me the bitch was going to an EXCELLENT home before she went back to Iowa. She was a good field dog, and she was going to a hunting/obedience home. I would not have sent her back if Kevin did not assure me she was going to a fantastic home. On top of that he told me about a repeat breeding he was planning, he felt the bitch from the repeat breeding would be better suited for my lifestyle. 
As stated previously, I asked for a contact & he said "a contract is only as good as the people who sign it." He justified his statement by explaining if a contract is signed, people can break it; thus a verbal contract is enough. Looking back I realize it was a huge mistake.

I really don't understand why people such as "Davetgabby" are so hung up about re-homing an animal. I didn't euthanize her, I re-homed her! If you ever did any foster work for shelters, you would understand the concept. I foster dogs and cats for weeks and mos. at a time, only to send them up north to be adopted! Yes!- I get very attached to the animals, and it's difficult to say goodbye, but as long as they are going to fantastic homes, will be properly cared for and happy, I can rest well at night.

Thanks for your opinion, you make a lot of great points. If I had a dog from the breeder in my possession now, I wouldn't be writing this. However, it is not reputable for the breeder to willingly take a dog back, promise to give you another pup, and then deliver NOTHING! $1000 is a lot of money to spend & have nothing to show, not to mention the costs of raising & training 2 pups.

I agree, animals are not disposable, but unfortunately the majority of society does not feel that way. If you doubt this, think about the 7 to 10 million shelter animals euthanized year, I can't tell you how many family pets I've seen euthanized or turned over to a shelter due to financial restraints. No, animals are not disposable, not dogs, cats, horses, chickens, pigs, cows, etc. That's why there are so many issues facing the food animal and laboratory animal industries today. 
http://www.earthlings.com/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nothing wrong with rehoming dogs ,if you have a legitimate reason. Your reason is not. What happens when you get another dog that doesn't meet your expectations. Your reason for having a dog is shallow in my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand that you asked about a contract. But the wise move, at that point, would have been to walk away with out a puppy and WITH your $1000 (which, BTW, is NOT a lot to pay for a pure bred dog) rather than take the puppy without a contract. there is no "meeting of the minds" without a contract, and that is how both parties end up feeling that they are right and the other party wrong. I hope you've learned your lesson.

And i agree with Dave that sending a dog back because it doesn't live up to your expectations is not fair to the animal. Don't bring it into your home to stary with unless you intend to keep it.


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

Possibly I am shallow (& the McCabes stole $1000 from me, so what does that make them?). The McCabes advertised a multi-purpose dog. I spent hours on the phone with Kevin McCabe prior to flying to Iowa to pick up the pup. I made it very clear to him what I wanted in a dog & he was very confident his breeding would provide it (if he did NOT think he could provide the pup he shouldn't have taken my money and made me believe he was going to provide a multi-purpose dog). HE was THE ONE who asked me NOT to show her, and suggested I get a replacement pup from a repeat breeding. He was the ONE who led me to believe the replacement would be a huge improvement over the bitch I currently had and was getting ready to show. I did not force her on them! I would NOT have returned her if the MCCABES did NOT strongly SUGGEST I return her! The McCabes were quick to tell me ANYTHING I "wanted" to hear- as a quick attempt to get my money, but now that they have my money they aren't delivering. I took their advice & did what they requested.

Regardless, ALL of this REHASHING is WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE! The contract, the returned pup, being shallow, needing a reality check etc. 

I actually spoke with them when 3 years ago upon entering vet school. I explained my lifestyle changed, and if they were waiting to send me a "show pup" that is no longer necessary. I explained that due to my strenuous schedule I wouldn't be able to show. I was willing to take any pup/young adult- male or female, and pet quality. I just wanted to get the situation wrapped up. It's been over two years since we had that conversation....& still nothing.....

Bottom line they have my money & owe me either a pup or refund!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## Sandym (Aug 15, 2011)

I am sorry to have to post this you are right this is not the correct venue to post what Kelly McDanial did. We have been working with her since she returned both dogs ( would not keep either one) She has hijacked my facebook page friends and sent out emails. One went to a women who's child is dying waiting for a liver transplant and she gets this about a dog being returned. I will not go into this, this is not what this formun is for.

Please accept my applogy for this forum being used for her own gain.

Sandy McCabe


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yikes is right. Kelly, take it private!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Kelly you already know what I think. Take it somewhere else.
Luciledodd


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think that you have an axe to grind, and that may be appropriate or it may be inappropriate. My problem is it appears you joined the Forum just for the sole purpose of trashing this breeder. I think posting it in one place was sufficient, trying to post it all over the forum seems just plain bitter and vindictive. I see the breeder has come on to defend herself, so I will get off my soapbox.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought I'd add that many of us happen to really like the McCabe's and your efforts here are fruitless and unappreciated. We also happen to keep our dogs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What on earth happened here. I thought this poster was banned. The content of her original post was vitriolic and designed to do harm, and it had no place here, or for that matter on the breeder's fb page. It says far more to me about the poster than the breeder.

Enouigh!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Geri, and Sandy thanks for appearing. Feel free to stay and join in the fun.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I just want to say that I am dealing with a severe medical problem with my 5 yr old Hav right now, and the scariest thing here is that that woman is becoming a vet! I hope she specializes in very large and/or wild animals!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kelly,
I did not read all the responses but I agree with Dave 100%. You make me sick. God forbid you decide to have children and they don't live up to your expectations....... I feel sorry for any dog you get your hands on....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

BTW. My friend has 4 havanese. The 4th one she bought to breed. Turns out she might not be able to breed this dog because of her bite. Guess what? She is not returning the dog even though she will never be able to have that dream! She is max out at 4 dogs! Kelly you are nuts!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

kellymcdaniel said:


> It's a little too late for that. So, as of NOW they STILL need to keep THEIR end of the agreement (verbal & email).


Just how many times do you think you can return something? If I were the breeder I would do the same thing. At this point, they are probably afraid to place another pup with you. You seem completely unstable. Who goes around trashing someone in every venue possible? Clearly you are not too sane.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wahoo this is fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, you go girl. Don't blame you. This attitude she had pisses me off too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can only pray she fails out of vet school. God forbid she lays a hand on my dogs....scary though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I sent you a PM when I saw the first post. Kelly, you will get no satisfaction to your problem on this forum. If you feel so strongly, take it to a lawyer. Leave the Hav Forum out of it. As you can see we like a good argument and we are *not* pro Kelly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irishnproud2b said:


> I just want to say that I am dealing with a severe medical problem with my 5 yr old Hav right now, and the scariest thing here is that that woman is becoming a vet! I hope she specializes in very large and/or wild animals!


Nope. They don't deserve that either. She'd never touch my horse!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't blame the breeder for stopping by the Forum to apologize. I do take issue with people who join the forum just to make trouble for a breeder or anyone actually. When I see posts that are controversial I usually look at the join date...that carries a lot of weight with me..
I do like for people to be able to express their legitimate problems/concerns on the forum. There is a wealth of information here. I don't think many of the forum people are fooled when someone is insincere or malicious...this group sees straight through these people. So I do hope this lady read the thoughts of people who are concerned that she might ever treat their pets...she badly needs a wake up call...


----------



## TimothyWade (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm new to all of this, and just trying to educate myself before I make a purchase. I just retired, and I'm looking for a new and fun hobby! I've always loved watching the big show on TV & would love to participate in shows & hopefully obedience as well. I narrowed the breed I wanted down to 3, and for the past few months I've been lurking on forums, researching, etc. The Havanese seems like a really cool, unique, not overly popular breed- which really drew me to them. However, after lurking on this forum for the past few mos. I decided to STAY AWAY from this breed due to the unprofessional, nasty mannerisms of the breeders and breed community. As I read every post on the Westminster Forum, I really couldn't believe what I was reading. Toward the end I had to actually go back & re-read the posts to make sure what I read was accurate. If an inexperienced buyer is trying to get into the dog show hobby, and they have a problem with a breeder scamming, etc. they should let the other people within the breed know. It's called self policing, and your Havanese community should try it. There are actually a lot of professions that do the same thing. A lot of medical professions self police. I'm appalled at the unprofessionalism of your community and the way your community treats "outsiders". Wishing bad on others, calling people names, hoping they "fail" in life, etc. is extremely unprofessional. I don't think you realize the character and intelligence it requires to go to any type of medical school (less than 1% of the people who apply to vet school are accepted, thus the profession is EXTREMELY selective). You don't have to agree with what other people say or do, but you should be respectful. You can disagree professionally. If this forum is any indication of the future of the Havanese breed, it's not going very far very fast with these poor, unprofessional attitudes. You just lost a potential breed fancier. 

Tim Wade


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Timothy my mother used to say, "if it gets too hot in the kitchen, get out". Perhaps you might want to get out of our kitchen.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TimothyWade said:


> I'm new to all of this, and just trying to educate myself before I make a purchase. I just retired, and I'm looking for a new and fun hobby! I've always loved watching the big show on TV & would love to participate in shows & hopefully obedience as well. I narrowed the breed I wanted down to 3, and for the past few months I've been lurking on forums, researching, etc. The Havanese seems like a really cool, unique, not overly popular breed- which really drew me to them. However, after lurking on this forum for the past few mos. I decided to STAY AWAY from this breed due to the unprofessional, nasty mannerisms of the breeders and breed community. As I read every post on the Westminster Forum, I really couldn't believe what I was reading. Toward the end I had to actually go back & re-read the posts to make sure what I read was accurate. If an inexperienced buyer is trying to get into the dog show hobby, and they have a problem with a breeder scamming, etc. they should let the other people within the breed know. It's called self policing, and your Havanese community should try it. There are actually a lot of professions that do the same thing. A lot of medical professions self police. I'm appalled at the unprofessionalism of your community and the way your community treats "outsiders". Wishing bad on others, calling people names, hoping they "fail" in life, etc. is extremely unprofessional. I don't think you realize the character and intelligence it requires to go to any type of medical school (less than 1% of the people who apply to vet school are accepted, thus the profession is EXTREMELY selective). You don't have to agree with what other people say or do, but you should be respectful. You can disagree professionally. If this forum is any indication of the future of the Havanese breed, it's not going very far very fast with these poor, unprofessional attitudes. You just lost a potential breed fancier.
> 
> Tim Wade


Tim , I'm still not sure what your problem is. You probably don't have a clue about the Havanese community. If you think we are any different than any other dog breed community, you're in for a rude awakening. There must be something good about this breed and community because the Havanese breed is one of the fastest growing breeds with the AKC. And our community is growing in leaps and bounds. We've had over three hundred new members in a few months. For you to come on here in your first post and criticize based on a brief observation , shows your lack of professionalism. I could go on , but I have very little patience for people like you. Have a good day. Consider yourself being "policed".


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Havanese are not a slow growing breed. This forum sides with the best interests of the dog. Most people here have little patience with people who join and use their first post for self serving agendas...that is always a little troubling. Most people here do police and there are many threads that have diagreements voiced and answered. These threads are kept and people can refer to them at any time and readers have access to both sides of the problem..
If this thread is the only one you read, and the only way you "monitored" the forum, then it is your loss. I find this forum so very helpful for anything you could want to discuss regarding Havanese... invaluable really. 
I really think if you truly look at this forum you will find the people here have big hearts and share unselfishly...
I do think you should take a second look.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn and Dave, you have more tact than I do. There is another saying of my mothers: If you don't like my peaches don't shake my tree. This man doesn't need to come on our forum and pretend to be better than the members. I say ignore him.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Our Havanese don't want you....and sure don't need you! Later!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Think I am outvoted here...no problem.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tim, coming into someone else's yard and bashing them is probably not the way to go if your intent is anything positive. I have to assume it is not. We're all very happy here and I recommend if you are not, you visit another place. BTW, have you ever heard the proverb "you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar?"


----------



## kellymcdaniel (Aug 14, 2011)

:cheer2:

Hahaha Ya'll keep on hatin' you're making me famous! 

Nope- def. not gonna fail out of school. I'm 50% finished w/ my 3rd year, I'm on a 100% scholarship my last 2 yrs (plus living expenses), PLUS guaranteed job when I grad. Yehhhh!!! :biggrin1:

Go ahead- BAN me NOW! ...I've found improved & more permanent methods of getting the world out about the McCabes unscrupulous business practices, not to mention several people have come forward about similar experiences with the McCabes.

Note to Tim- don't let these people get to you. 95% of the people got into showing because they had no friends and nothing to do. So they start dog showing and meet more nasty people like themselves to suck the fun and life out of conformation showing. 

When dealing with dysfunctional people my mom always told me "Consider the source."

:banplease:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so confused?? I have no desire nor intention to get involved in the issues discussed recently - 
This thread was started by a few friends who were attending Westminster last year, and about our wonderful adventures there. 

Why are these issues being discussed here???


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I am so confused?? I have no desire nor intention to get involved in the issues discussed recently -
> This thread was started by a few friends who were attending Westminster last year, and about our wonderful adventures there.
> 
> Why are these issues being discussed here???


Hey I went to the Atlanta show today and saw some drop dead beautiful Havanese...Ann, Sandy and Sharlene were there too...it was so much fun..
One of my Lowchen friends is going to have her Lowchen specials in Westminster next year...I wish I could go...do you go every year??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I am so confused?? I have no desire nor intention to get involved in the issues discussed recently -
> This thread was started by a few friends who were attending Westminster last year, and about our wonderful adventures there.
> 
> Why are these issues being discussed here???


Let's just take it back to shows..okay? That is what it is for..


----------

